# Life after the 2ww



## nikki404 (Sep 20, 2010)

Morning to all,
I have been following the 2ww thread since my ET on the 14th  of January and have been lucky enough to get a BFP.
I know it is still early days but feeling positive, had blood test on Friday (76 got one booked for Monday.
Got lots of questions as I am sure many other people have so where is the best thread to follow now?
Do I still have to take it easy as in no heavy lifting/carrying, can I do decorating? can I have a bath?
It is still sinking in and I just want to make sure I do all I can, the only down side is work wise as I do up property and am quite active but I don't wont to do anything to jeopardize my BFP..

Any comment or advise is appreciated
Nikki x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

re baths Zita West's book says continue with showers and no baths swimming until 12 weeks as you have had an internal puncture (transvaginal) so could be a possible route for infection to get in with the bath/pool water. Also embryos don't like too hot an environment.

Continue to take it easy with the no lifting I wouldn't do the decorating/painting either as your embryos is still very fragile in their - as someone who has had a miscarriage at 8 week I would continue on minimal effort duties until at least 12 weeks.  Get DH to do the hoovering/shopping etc !!! You may also beging to feel tired/ experience morning sickness and so won't feel like it!

Take it easy and enjoy your pregnancy.
Good Luck with bloods and your scan I presume at 7 weeks. Also let your GP know that you are pregnancy and then you need to book in and see a midwife from about 8 weeks but definitely by 12 weeks, and they book appts ahead she will be able to advise you on what to eat/avoid/exercise remind her that it is IVF as most MW's give general advice so other pregnant women would bath as they have not had an internal wound.

Peer support is also a good thread for advise eg hair dying/fake tans and all quirks that people ask about. and the first trimester threads.

L x


----------



## JJNotHill (Jan 26, 2011)

Congrats!  Very exciting news.  Still take it easy and try to relax about things.  I also like Zita West and try to follow her advice (though remember many people have been pregnant before you and our bodies can cope with a lot!)


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Nikki404,

I'm in the same boat as you, I had my bloods on Wednesday and Friday and they more than doubled (I of course burst out crying!), it gave me great reassurance that the pregnancy is "viable".  I hate that term.  I too was told no baths and no heavy lifiting, I asked about sex and orgasms but my nurse didn't seem to know so I've not been there either.  I've been in a lot of discomfort due to the EC so I've been forced to take it really really easy anyway.  The pain is wearing off now but as taking it easy worked for me I'm scared to get back to normal.  I'm even too scared to walk my dogs!  DH wont let me anyway!  On the plus side I don't have to do any ironing or hoovering for some time.

I did a little research on painting today as I'm keen to get on with the spare room and nursery, the general consensus seemed to be that it's a big no no for oil based paint but that emulsion is probably fine although wearing a face mask would be a sensible precaution.  DH has banned me from painting but I'm worried if I don't poor baby (or babies) will end up in a vile coloured nursery!

Are you feeling tired?  I am shattered.  I've not been sleeping too well due to the constant peeing and stress/excitement but they say it's common anyway at this stage.  I nipped in to town for some light retail therapy yesterday and had to sleep for two hours when I got back.

Have you got your first scan booked?  Mine is on the 18th which they said was 7 weeks although I'm keen to do a 6 week one too.

xx


----------



## nikki404 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi, JJ1, JJnothill and Luna72,    Thanks for your replies I will be taking it easy, have been feeling a bit rubbish so lot really felt like doing much anyway!!

Work will have to be on hold for a while!!, I am still walking my two dogs,fresh air and a gentle stroll does me the world of good.

Luna 72 thanks for your advice on painting, will be leaving that alone for a while!!!

Good look with your scan,I am waiting for my clinic to get back to me about a scan date? Just had a second blood test and the count has gone from 786 to 3576 The nurse seemed to think that was good?
Have been feeling tired and just a bit rubbish in general not much of an appetite either.. As for sleeping no problem there.

Thanks again for the advise, still sinking in if I'm honest, luckily DP is on hand to look after me.
Nikki x


----------



## Caffsmum (Dec 26, 2010)

I had total rest for the first 4 days after ET as we were in Cyprus but once home had  my animals to look after - dogs, horse etc so I was back to mucking out!!

I am usually very active but I organised a scaled down schedule for the week leading up to OTD and made sure I did no heavy lifting such as water buckets.
I got my BFP last Friday 

I am listening to my body and taking it easy for me, resting up when I get the chance.I would go mad doing nothing and I hate shopping so no retail therapy for me !!

I don't normally sleep well but have slept heavily since got result so I am benefitting in that regard

I think everyone has to do whats right for them and we are all different

Hope everyone with a BFP has a happy and healthy pregnancy  xx


----------



## madeinbelfast (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi ladies, congratulations & totally agree with all of the advice but NO SEX either for 1st 12 weeks according to Zita West.

My 1st scan is on 9/2 - fingers crossed.

x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Congrats on the 

Below are a few links that you might find helpful 

Waiting for first Scan

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=251665.150

The trimester thread for your EDD

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=253392.0

Pregnancy General Chat board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=174.0

and Peer Support Pregnancy

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=426.0

Hope these links are helpful

Em


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I had a lovely warm bath after my BFP, as I hate showers and moved house at 8 weeks!  Your baby is nice and snug now, so try not to worry about it.  Unfortunately nature does cruel things to us at times and somethings are beyond our control.

Do whatever you feel comfortable with.

Good luck.

x


----------

